# ozeanograph - sommerbarsch



## williisdead (7. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,
das ist der letzte fisch der mir noch fehlt. bin ich jetzt schon zu spät,
da er ja schliesslich* sommer*barsch heisst und wir schon oktober haben?

im buffed-guide steht das er nur bis september zu angeln sei, aber in anderen
quellen habe ich gelesen und gehört das der winterkalmar und der sommerbarsch
von oktober bis dezember paralell zu angeln seien. lediglich von januar bis märz
sei der sommerbarsch nicht zu angeln.

was stimmt denn jetzt + vorallem wo geht er an die leine?
oder ist der recht selten? der winterkalmar dropt ohne ende ...

danke für tipps vorab ...

-willi-


----------



## Cassiopheia (7. Oktober 2011)

Für Fragen rund ums Angeln.. gibts ne echt tolle Seite wo man eigentlich alles Wissenswerte findet: El's Extreme Anglin'.



> *Time*: Summer Bass are seasonal, and can only be caught between the March (Spring) and September (Autumn/Fall) equinox (approximately 20 March to 22 September). Highest catch rate 12:00-18:00. Cannot be caught 00:00-06:00, except in the highest no-junk skill areas.


----------



## williisdead (7. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank cassiopheia,
wirklich ne klasse seite!

aber auch hier ist die angabe nur bis september ... hmmm!

fliege nochmal für einen versuch in die verwüsteten lande!

nice weekend...

-willi-


----------

